# cube4you DIY type a, b, c, d



## joshuali (May 1, 2008)

forgive my ignorance
whats the difference between these types...
is it structural difference or material?


----------



## pcwiz (May 1, 2008)

A thread in the Hard Ware sub forum tells you the difference between Cube4You Old Type A DIYs, and Type Ds... so I hope the helps somewhat...
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3800

Most people say that...
Type A and Ds are the best
Type C is in the middle
Type B is the worst
(No, I did not list it wrong, it's like that)


----------

